# Chances of finding a fly/light tackle guide with availability in May?



## RileyH203 (Jun 28, 2017)

Last minute trip down to the Naples area in a couple weeks. What are the chances I will find a reputable guide with any openings? any recommendations? if not, other options for some fishing in the area, canals? beach snook? suggestions welcome.


----------



## jcconrath (Oct 21, 2012)

Lots of great fishing down here. Personally, I would suggest getting a guide if you want to have a good time and really get a feel for the area. A boat is almost a requirement to get on fish. It's a big area and things change quickly on the water. Check with Wes Bedell or Jeff Legutki, both are awesome guides in the Naples area. If you want to make a trip a little further north to Matlacha, then Gregg with Wildfly Charters is the way to go for sure. If they are not available then they will hook you up with someone.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Check with Bill Faulkner as well.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

It may be too early for beach snook, but it's still worth a shot in my opinion...

Also check out Kevin Mihailoff, he focuses more on the Everglades/10k Islands I believe


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

kevin and bill faulkner are both great. If they are booked you can also try Captain Paul Ray who fishes out of chocko.


----------

